# Spouse visa - how long does it take



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

My boyf and i have been together 7 years and have been compiling the info for the visa for the past 5 months. He has returned to oz for work reasons and I'm still here England. I'm sending it off soon but was wondering how long it takes to get back.

Oh and also do you need to have a medical check before you send the application off or do you wait for them to request you to do it. Thats what i'm finding confusing...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> My boyf and i have been together 7 years and have been compiling the info for the visa for the past 5 months. He has returned to oz for work reasons and I'm still here England. I'm sending it off soon but was wondering how long it takes to get back.
> 
> Oh and also do you need to have a medical check before you send the application off or do you wait for them to request you to do it. Thats what i'm finding confusing...




My application took 2 months here in Canada. I know someone in England that did theirs and it took a month and a half.

I would caution against doing your medical before sending it off - in some cases you might only need a chest x-ray or just the blood work - not both. Also with that, your entry date is based on your criminal records check/medical. So if you weren't planning on going to Australia right away but had your medical done early, you might not have a lot of time to get there.

Your case officer will let you know what other information they need from you.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> My application took 2 months here in Canada. I know someone in England that did theirs and it took a month and a half.
> 
> I would caution against doing your medical before sending it off - in some cases you might only need a chest x-ray or just the blood work - not both. Also with that, your entry date is based on your criminal records check/medical. So if you weren't planning on going to Australia right away but had your medical done early, you might not have a lot of time to get there.
> 
> Your case officer will let you know what other information they need from you.



Hey,
Thanks for that I have been reading the info all day and some says you do do it and some says don't. My boyf is going to the immigration place in oz tomorrow. I'm a teacher so I have a CRB police check so can i use that do you think and put it in with the application or is it better just to wait for them to ask for it.

cheers Heather.

I'm really stressing we started this in October last year my boyf went back to Oz in March and told me to wait till he had a job and then we could sue some of his payslips to show how he would finacially support me. I was planning on going out in August but im scared now that i won't get the visa back in time.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for that I have been reading the info all day and some says you do do it and some says don't. My boyf is going to the immigration place in oz tomorrow. I'm a teacher so I have a CRB police check so can i use that do you think and put it in with the application or is it better just to wait for them to ask for it.
> 
> cheers Heather.
> ...



I sent my police check in with my application only because I had it -- I thought I was going to have to send away for a really extensive one so I got the basic + fingerprints. It turns out I only needed the basic one so since I had it, I sent it. (For Canada, it was only immigrants that needed the finger print one done).

If you have a police check, look at the date on it. It looks like my "enter by____" date is one year from my police check date. So if your police check is almost a year old now you might be in a bit of trouble. 

Yeah, it takes a long time to get everything ready. We had been slowly gathering info for my application for a year and then worked on it solid for 3 months getting things certified, letters written, all that stuff. When we were finally ready to send it off we didn't believe it!

Best of luck!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> I sent my police check in with my application only because I had it -- I thought I was going to have to send away for a really extensive one so I got the basic + fingerprints. It turns out I only needed the basic one so since I had it, I sent it. (For Canada, it was only immigrants that needed the finger print one done).
> 
> If you have a police check, look at the date on it. It looks like my "enter by____" date is one year from my police check date. So if your police check is almost a year old now you might be in a bit of trouble.
> 
> ...


Cheers will do. I'm ringing the police up tomorrow they have this new system that they are piloting over here and I don't really understand it. 
Also you know the 2 ozzie citizens you have to have to give you a stat dec can they be related to my boyf or not. 
And also do they need their passports certified too.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

castleofnew said:


> Cheers will do. I'm ringing the police up tomorrow they have this new system that they are piloting over here and I don't really understand it.
> Also you know the 2 ozzie citizens you have to have to give you a stat dec can they be related to my boyf or not.
> And also do they need their passports certified too.



They can be related to your spouse --- we had my spouse's dad and his brother-in-law write the dec's for us. 
On top of the dec's my spouse's dad sent us a copy of his birth certificate and the brother-in-law sent a copy of his birth certificate AND a copy of his passport (all certified). (I'm sure you need this so to prove that they are Australian citizens). We completely forgot about it and had to get them to send it after we received the dec's (whoops!).


There's all these little details that aren't listed on the website. Thank goodness for forums so you can find out these sorts of things!


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Megera said:


> They can be related to your spouse --- we had my spouse's dad and his brother-in-law write the dec's for us.
> On top of the dec's my spouse's dad sent us a copy of his birth certificate and the brother-in-law sent a copy of his birth certificate AND a copy of his passport (all certified). (I'm sure you need this so to prove that they are Australian citizens). We completely forgot about it and had to get them to send it after we received the dec's (whoops!).
> 
> 
> There's all these little details that aren't listed on the website. Thank goodness for forums so you can find out these sorts of things!


yeah thank god!!! Me and my boyf have an ozzie hairdresser who lives in England now and she said she would do it. And we are getting hi mum too. I feel like ive got visa coming out of my eyes ive absorbed so much. I'm just hoping that i can get there pretty sharp and don't have to hang around for months as ive given up my job.

cheers for your help .


----------

